# labview + señal analógica



## Jose Zarate (Oct 3, 2006)

tienen un ejemplo de adquisicion de señal analógica con una daq en labview???

manuales en espa­ñol???


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 10, 2006)

Jose Zarate dijo:
			
		

> puedem ayudarme???



Hola, en la misma página del labview creo que es www.ni.com los usuarios tiene un foro donde postean ejemplo, yo enlo personal no tengo ninguno pero tal vez ellos le puedan proporcionar alguno.

Saludos


----------



## Perico2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Jose Zarate dijo:
			
		

> tienen un ejemplo de adquisicion de señal analógica con una daq en labview???
> 
> manuales en espa­ñol???



Exactamente, ¿qué problema tienes?, ¿Qué tarjeta de adquisición de datos  tienes?

Para poder utilizar una DAQ es necesario tener una tarjeta de adquisición, ya que se hace a través de VISA y por lo tanto ha de hacerse referencia a un dispositivo de adquisición.

Si me amplías la información verás que está tirado hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## HASBLEYDER (Dic 28, 2008)

hola 

Yo tambie estoy interesado en el tema  ya tengo el circuito transmisor y receptor " tarjeta de adquisicion de datos" con un pic 16f877 y lo acoplo con un max 232 para la comunicacion serie, pero necesito hacer el programa en labview (tengo el 5.1,6.0,7.1 y 8.2) claro esta que me gustaria mucho hacerlo en el 8.2, yo he trabajado con con este programa pero lo basico necesito por ejemplo prender y apagar tres led's desde la pc (labview) si me pueden ayudar gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Dic 28, 2008)

HASBLEYDER dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> Yo tambie estoy interesado en el tema  ya tengo el circuito transmisor y receptor " tarjeta de adquisicion de datos" con un pic 16f877 y lo acoplo con un max 232 para la comunicacion serie, pero necesito hacer el programa en labview (tengo el 5.1,6.0,7.1 y 8.2) claro esta que me gustaria mucho hacerlo en el 8.2, yo he trabajado con con este programa pero lo basico necesito por ejemplo prender y apagar tres led's desde la pc (labview) si me pueden ayudar gracias.



Yo estoy haciendo un sensor de colores pero con el Labwindows, y un pic16f877, resultó sencillo por que el labwindows traeun una librería para RS-232, solo se inserta una línea abriendo el puerto, ahí mismo se configura el baud rate, los bits de pariedad, stop... En lo personal la velocidad de 9600 baudios no me funciono, la bajé a 2400.

Y antes de entrar al Labwindows primero estube enviando y recibiendo en un programa como hyperterminal se llama REALTERM. Por si les sirve.

Saludos


----------



## celular (Jun 10, 2009)

hola actualmente estoy trabajando con una tarjeta de adquision de datos que es la ni usb 6008 es una tarjeta estudiantil, ya puedo visualizar la señal de entrada analogica pero no se como utilizarla dentro de un proceso, alguien me podria decir si ay algun convertidor o alguna forma con la que pueda utilizar mi señal en procesos en el labview 8.2 se los agradecere demasiado


----------



## martik1 (Jul 27, 2009)

hola!  necesito un pooc de ayuda sobre como hacer adquisicion de imagenes desde una camara utilizando labview. agradezco la ayuda!


----------



## vmmq (Sep 7, 2009)

---- Mensaje editado por Chico3001 ----



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## flowers (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola, yo estoy tratando de graficar en tiempo real una señal analógica que adquiero  por el puerto serie de la PC. Para esto uso un PIC16F877 como conversor A/D y una MAX232. Pero no me sale..... si alguien tiene ayuda le agradeceria mucho...

PD: estoy usando C#.....pero MATLAB o LABVIEW vendrían bien tambien...


----------



## jokelnice (Sep 23, 2009)

desde que este bien el protocolo rs232 y el manejo del max232 ya queda facil implementarlo en labview , cualquier cosa con labview me apunto


----------



## mecatrodatos (Sep 26, 2009)

Que tal compañeros del foro estoy en un dilema necesito abrir el archivo adjunto para analizarlo e implementarlo en un proyecto pero la version es labview 8.5 y tengo la 8.0 agradeceria si algun miembro del foro lo pudiece abrir o pasarlo a la version 8.0 o algunos pantallayos del panel frontal y del diagrama de bloques. les dejo el proyecto e de vital importancia.


----------



## gustpe (Sep 29, 2009)

Ese es un ejemplo propio de labview, seguramente lo tienes , pero igual ahi te envio en la version 8.0


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes tiene un ejemplo ya probado de como se configura el puerto serial para un 16f877a??? 

Necesito esa ayuda!!! Soy nuevo con labview.


----------



## electro_02006 (Nov 3, 2009)

celular dijo:


> hola actualmente estoy trabajando con una tarjeta de adquision de datos que es la ni usb 6008 es una tarjeta estudiantil, ya puedo visualizar la señal de entrada analogica pero no se como utilizarla dentro de un proceso, alguien me podria decir si ay algun convertidor o alguna forma con la que pueda utilizar mi señal en procesos en el labview 8.2 se los agradecere demasiado



hola celular yo tambien estoy usando la misma tarjeta has logrado utilizar todas sus funciones te agradeceria mucho si me pudieras ayudar o ayudarnos mutuamente yo tengo el labview 8.5


----------



## juangoma (Abr 5, 2011)

HOLA NECESITO AYUDA, SOY NUEVO CON EL LABVIEW Y LOS MICROCONTROLADORES
NECESITO HACER UNA COMUICACION SERIAL EN DONDE DEL PIC MANDE LA SEÑAL A LABVIEW Y ESTA SE VEA.
PARA ESTO YA SE QUE TENGO Q USAR EL PROTOCOLO RS232 DEL MICRO Y CONECTAR CON VISA PERO NO C COMO HACER EN SI EL PROGRAMA. AQUI ADJUNTO LAS LINEAS
#include <18f4550.h>
#fuses xt, nowdt
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232 (baud=9600,xmit=pin_c6,rcv=pin_c7)

void main() {

char value;
//FLOAT T;
   setup_port_a( ALL_ANALOG);
   setup_adc( ADC_CLOCK_DIV_2 );
   set_adc_channel( 0 );
   delay_us(20);
   do {
      value = getchar();
      printf("%c",value);
      printf ("%s \n", "value string");
      delay_us(20);
   }
while (true);
}


----------

